# How to block a particular youtube url



## rehangame (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to block single youtube url. Is it possible to block specific url
I tried HOST file and in router(NETGEAR WNDR3400v3 ) block sites settings as well, but unable to block. the specific url is not a content filtered. Do i need a any firewall software to do blocking.

Kindly advise.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

For Chrome browser: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/block-site/eiimnmioipafcokbfikbljfdeojpcgbh

For Firefox browser: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/leechblock/


----------



## rehangame (Aug 31, 2017)

SpywareDr said:


> For Chrome browser: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/block-site/eiimnmioipafcokbfikbljfdeojpcgbh
> 
> For Firefox browser: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/leechblock/


Thank you for the info


----------

